# I hate what I do but I make Seven Figures - any guidance?



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

MadMaxSDP said:


> I am overwhelmed by the outpouring of support. It will take me a while to process all this feedback.
> 
> In general, I have tried my hand at everything. I am below average or mediocre at most things I would actually want to do with my life so I would either continue on this path until the debt is paid and thereafter, or wait and see if something else developes.
> 
> ...


How much you make doesn't matter as much as how much you save (and invest). If you make a million per year but spend a million, then you are still stuck. With a seven figure salary, you can probably save like 90%+ of your income, at least I would. I don't know what debt you have, but if the interest rate is > 5%, then I would focus on paying it off.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

This is pretty funny. I committed a lot of time to trying to be good though, to be fair, before opining that it wasn't a right fit. Or sometimes I find that I am too niche in my discipline.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

MadMaxSDP said:


> This is pretty funny. I committed a lot of time to trying to be good though, to be fair, before opining that it wasn't a right fit. Or sometimes I find that I am too niche in my discipline.


The more context you give the better tailored the feedback. I don't know what you've tried or how or for how long. All I know is it's an unfortunately common trend for folks to expect instant gratification and give up on new skills if they aren't exceptionally proficient from the start.

Did you enjoy yourself doing the things you did or did you just realize it wasn't as enjoyable as you expected and ontop of that found your output wasn't good enough to justify sticking around?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

How much money is enough? Find how much money it takes to achieve the lifestyle you want and then save and invest like heck to make it happen with investment income. I highly doubt you need 7 figures of passive income unless you're living a really expensive lifestyle. If that's the case, you might want to re-evaluate your lifestyle. Maybe find a cheaper place to live.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> The more context you give the better tailored the feedback. I don't know what you've tried or how or for how long. All I know is it's an unfortunately common trend for folks to expect instant gratification and give up on new skills if they aren't exceptionally proficient from the start.
> 
> Did you enjoy yourself doing the things you did or did you just realize it wasn't as enjoyable as you expected and ontop of that found your output wasn't good enough to justify sticking around?


No I just would get gratification in the skill and I would feel some joy but then I would start having Samatha experiences and deep meditative states that would corrode my ability to skill up in anything except for repetitive meditative tasks. 

I don't know how to explain it other than a deep sense that whatever I do didn't matter as long as I stood for love.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

MadMaxSDP said:


> No I just would get gratification in the skill and I would feel some joy but then I would start having Samatha experiences and deep meditative states that would corrode my ability to skill up in anything except for repetitive meditative tasks.
> 
> I don't know how to explain it other than a deep sense that whatever I do didn't matter as long as I stood for love.


I'm still figuring this one out myself. 

It's a chicken and egg problem. Depending on how you frame it you can find ways to have fun with a boring job (or life) rather than hoping the job fulfills you. Your corpse will look the same in the end, whether you hit your shots, miss them or don't take them at all. 

Why aim for perfection when you can have adaptability?


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> I'm still figuring this one out myself.
> 
> It's a chicken and egg problem. Depending on how you frame it you can find ways to have fun with a boring job (or life) rather than hoping the job fulfills you. Your corpse will look the same in the end, whether you hit your shots, miss them or don't take them at all.
> 
> Why aim for perfection when you can have adaptability?


Wow yes. This is sort of the transcendent function thing happening to me too. I just bear down on the tension and persevere and try to make the most out of every moment with love to brothers and sisters.


----------



## Aava (1 mo ago)

Sounds like you are burning out - make sure to take time for just yourself, when was the last time you took a vacation?
I'd make sure I'd have my own project and hobbies on the side too that keep me "fresh". Doing one thing over and over again, even though the money is good gets on anyone's nerves and psyche. Especially if you morally are in conflict with what you do for a living.

Take care of yourself and optimize everything in your life - what you eat, exercise, how much you sleep, what you do for fun and who you interact with. That way you can grind through. If your goal is to grind through and enjoy the fruits of your labor later on that is.
You just need to have that clear goal shining in your mind, preferably written on the fridge door in a note, and try to make the process of getting there most enjoyable.

Personally I love the process more than the end goal, even though reaching goals is deeply satisfying.

If your goal is to live happy in this moment, I'd ditch the job and figure something else up.
Or actually first figure something else up and then ditch the job.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Please ditch before you fully burn out.
I don't recommend toughing it out and there's no meaningful reward for it. There's many ways to make a living


----------



## oh_no (1 mo ago)

I can relate to this struggle. I started a business as a hobby some 10 years ago. It was never meant to be “serious”. Yet it turned serious. And now I kind of hate it. But I earn much more than I need, and I don’t work many hours (10-20 hrs per week) or very hard to justify it. 

I can work harder and make even more if I truly wanted to, but I don’t. I don’t have motivation to. But for the health of the business itself, it needs me to either scale up or sell it so someone else can. But ::couch flop:: I don’t want to do either.. and I have to choose one.. so I guess I’ll scale up and then sell it in a couple years.. but I don’t want to. /bratty very-fortunate vent


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

…at least you can afford insurance


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

leftover crack said:


> …at least you can afford insurance



yes. But the price of insurance is so bad. In America, Obama fucked over the middle class. He helped the ultra poor at the expense of millions of Americans indirectly also sabotaging the ultra poor.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

MadMaxSDP said:


> yes. But the price of insurance is so bad. In America, Obama fucked over the middle class. He helped the ultra poor at the expense of millions of Americans indirectly also sabotaging the ultra poor.


Well I don't know the specifics but I do know that my online friend from cali still can't afford her health insurance and it's sick and twisted.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

leftover crack said:


> Well I don't know the specifics but I do know that my online friend from cali still can't afford her health insurance and it's sick and twisted.


Obamacare jacked up the prices on insurance. When you provide a free alternative that sucks and doesn't do shit the other insurance companies will raise the price of theirs because now litigation is over and its certain you have no choice. Pricing is about future expectations. If people expect the law makers will provide good cheap insurance, they would have to charge less, but once they paid off Obama and his crones, they knew they could milk the hell out of society by tying insurance to employment and then jacking an astronomical cost for those who's work did not provide.

I'm not saying any president did any better but let's give credit to each one for their respective selling out.


----------

